

Lessons on Mental Strength from the “Marathon Monks” - leowidrich
http://blog.bufferapp.com/3-remarkable-lessons-on-mental-strength-from-the-marathon-monks

======
langer
This is the #1 reason I like CrossFit, triathlon and other extreme sports. By
regularly committing to physical challenges that require a lot of mental
strength, your fear of similar commitments in business and the rest of your
life reduces.

